# kenia big game 2010 januar



## holger11 (14. September 2009)

hallo ich bin im januar in kenia vorraussichtlich in malindi und werde mir endlich den traum vom big game erfüllen 
bin aber noch relativ ahnungslos habe zwar viel gelesen macht mich aber alles noch unsicherer die einen sagen shimoni mit pat hemphil die anderen empfehlen malindi
wer hat wirklich ahnung möcht aber einen badeurlaub mit angelurlaub verbinden ca. 3-5 tage hochseefischen je nach kosten habe kein alzu grosses budget ,und wie ist das ich kann es mir ja nicht leiste ein boot komplett zu chartern wie läuf das normalerweise ab ,gibt es die möglichkei mit anderen mitzufahren oder sind meist gruppen von 3-4 leuten schon im vorfeld dort.Vieleicht will ja jemand von euch auch im januar hin und wir könnten uns zusammentun dazu möchte ich aber sagen bin zwar angler und bisher war ich auch immer seefest aber habe noch nicht auf big game gemacht genug der worte|bla: werde ganz hibelig bei dem gedanken an kenia hoffe auf hilfe von euch mfg. holger
:qPetri heil nix am seil


----------



## saily (15. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Servus Holger,

also - laß uns mal mit dem positiven anfangen.

Januar ist mitten in der alllerbesten Big Game Zeit in Kenia. D. h. du kannst dort richtig gut auf Sailfish angeln. Aber auch die Marlinarten sind zu dieser Zeit in grosser Stückzahl zu finden. Selbst die Fischerei auf Broadbill-Schwertfische beim Nachtanglen ist seht gut möglich und Tigerhaie und Bullsharks kannst du dort genauso fangen wie GTs, Wahoo und Kingfish. Angleherz - was willst du mehr!

Ich habe in Shimoni und mit den Hemphills noch nicht geangelt, weiß aber, dass man dort erstklassig bedient wird. In Kenia war ich bisher 2 mal fischen - auch in Malindi. Dort sind die kingfisher Boote empfehlenswert. Insbesondere aber auch Peter Ready samt seahorse und auch die Tarka ist ein super Boot - frag bei Martin Joswig von fischen24...!

Die schlechte Nachricht - die Boote werden nahezu ausgebucht sein vermute ich. 2008 war das beste Jahr seit langer Zeit dort - insb. auf Sail! Das hat die Werbetrommel gerührt... charter teilen ist zu dieser Zeit extrem schwierig, da die Kapitäne fast immer Vollcharter (ab ca 450 Euro pro Tag) finden. Die Beachboys machen sicher auch Teilcharter möglich - nur auf den Booten sind die Fangchancen gen null....!

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du nen seriösen Charterteilerkapitän findest...

TL

saily


----------



## holger11 (15. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*



saily schrieb:


> Servus Holger,
> 
> also - laß uns mal mit dem positiven anfangen.
> 
> ...


hallo danke für deine antwort habe mich mittlerweile  durch einige seiten gelesen un habe auch ein paar telefonate geführt evtl habe ich eine chance bei walter brunn vieleicht ist der ja bekannt bin auch noch am chekken mit andrees angelreisen  der ist in malindi scheinbar mit der ganzen flotte der kingfischer verbandelt und macht mir gute hoffnung ansonsten habe ich noch ne innteresannte seite gefunden www.busreisen-lehner.at da gibt es einwöchige pauschalreisen mit 5 tagen fischen a3 pers.a 9 std
und 1woche Ai im bamburi beach incl.flug und das alles ende januar anfang februar mfg holger


----------



## saily (16. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hi Holger,


mit Andrees Angelreisen und den Kingfisher-Booten kannst du
nix falsch machen. Kannst dort ja auch mal direkt nachfragen:

http://www.kenyasportfishing.net/

Genauso wenig falsch machst du mit den Booten hier:

http://www.fischen24.de/

Wenn du Shimoni/Pemba willst Hemphill bzw.

http://www.pembachannel.com

Sicher gibt es auch noch andere seriöse Anbieter. Von der Mombasa-Gruppenreise würde ich dir abraten! Fahr lieber 2, 3 mal allein raus mit Booten von denen du weißt was du kriegst als 5 mal zu dritt mit Leuten die du nicht kennst und mit Anbietern die niemand kennt... nur ein gut gemeinter Tip von mir.

Ansonst viel Erolg und Freude. Wir würden uns über einen Bericht freuen, wie es gelaufen ist bei dir!

TL

saily


----------



## holger11 (17. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hi
danke für die guten tipps. habe videos auf fischen 24 angeschaut.:g Unglaublich was da gefangen wurde nochmals zurück zur Mombassa Gruppenreise der Eigner der 3 boote bei dieser reise ist walter brun, frage ist er jemand von euch bekannt ,wenn ja wie ist sein ruf habe von einem nichtangler gehört er ist in kenia sehr bekannt und hat sehr gute boote und cäptn und scheinbar hat er auch einige preise wettbewerbe gewonnen.
:qPetri Heil nix am Seil


----------



## Marlin1 (17. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hallo Holger grüß dich,

Walter Brunns Boote liegen im Mtwapa Creek, das ist ca. 30 km nördlich von Mombassa. 

Deine Informationen sind richtig, Walter und seine Besatzungen gehören absolut zu dem allerbesten die du in Kenya bekommen kannst.

Bei allen Wettfischen an denen Sie teilnehmen sind sie immer ganz vorne einzuordnen. Ich hatte mehrmals das Vergnügen gegen Sie in den großen Kilifi Competitons fischen zu dürfen.
Allerdings habe ich mich auf den Booten von James Adcock und Howard Lowrence Brown auch ganz achtbar geschlagen. :q

Walter ist einer der Pioniere des Broadbillfischens in Kenya gewesen und hat auch das Nächtliche Schleppfischen als erster praktiziert. 

Ausserdem bietet er als einziger in Mombasa Safaris mit seinen Booten zu den Seamountains an, der einzige Platz in Kenya, an dem regelmäßig Bigeyethune gefangen werden.

Ansonsten liegt Mtwapa zwischen Malindi mit seinen reichen Sailfisch Gründen und Shimoni mit den guten Marlinbeständen, da hast du gute Chancen auf beides.

Die Chanchen in Malindi im Januar einen Marlin zu fangen sind eher sehr gering, da werden dann eher viele Sailfische um die 20 Kg. oder kleiner gefangen.

Die Durchschnittsgewichte sind in Mtwapa deutlich besser, dafür ist die Stückzahl der Sailfische geringer.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast immer gerne.


Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## holger11 (20. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

hallo reinhold 
Danke für deine antwort habe gestern alles gebucht :vik:
Habe Flug über Dertour und Hotel über Meiersweltreisen
in meinem Reisebüro gefunden für recht kleines geld.

Für die Charter habe ich einfach das Telefon missbraucht und habe Walter einfach angerufe,n er ist ein sehr netter soweit ich das aus unserem kurzen gespräch beurteilen kann.

Am 13.01.10 11.20 Uhr geht es ab Stgt. los über Amsterdam Ankunft Kenia 0.55 Uhr dann HP im Mombassa Beach Hotel.#h

Am 14ten aklimatisieren und am 15, 17, 18, 21 dann jeden Tag Halbcharter mit Walter vom 22-23 Nachtfischen auf Schwertfisch wenn sich ein Partner findet, ansonsten beide tage Tagescharter mit Walter.

Kann es kaum noch erwarten .

TL. Holger


----------



## Marlin1 (20. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hallo Holger,

nicht schlecht !! Da könnte man fast ein wenig neidisch werden.

Gott sei dank, geht es für mich schon am nächsten Freitag los.|supergri

Das Nachtfischen auf Schwertfisch solltest du dir nicht entgehen lassen, bei 2 Nächten hast du da mit Walter eigentlich eine Fanggarantie !

Ansonsten wirst du eine bunte Palette an Fischarten vor den 3 Riffwannen vor Mtwapa fangen. Ganz sicher auch deinen ersten Billfisch.

Das Mombassa Beach Hotel hatte ich auch schon, sehr schöne Anlage, 
leider etwas weite Anfahrt nach Mtwapa, aber eigentlich sollte dich Walter doch 
im Hotel abholen ?
Wenn nicht, dem Taxifahrer gleich mal einen Bonito am ersten Tag schenken, 
dann bist du den Rest des Urlaubes pünktlich bei den Booten. 

Berichte doch mal, wie es dir ergangen ist, gerne auch per PN, wenn du wieder zurück bist und beste Grüße an Walter und seine Frau.

Genisse die Fischerei und freue dich darauf.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## saily (20. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hi Holger,

ich drück dir die Daumen für nen gelungenen Trip. Die Zeichen stehen für dich definitiv auf Billfish!!

Dennoch bleib ich dabei - Charterteilung mit 2-3 noch nie getroffenen Mitanglern ist höchst riskant. Gerade in einem Revier wie Kenia zu der Jahreszeit. Der eine will mit Fliege auf Marlin, der andere Sail auf light tackle, der andere hat keinen Dunst  - will lieber mit 50lbs fischen... nochmals der andere möchte gern driften auf Tigershark, der nächste will nur Nachtangeln auf Schwerfisch...     na ja - wer einfach mal irgendwie, irgendwas fangen will - dafür ist so ne Charterteilreise  ok - für jeden Angler, der irgendwas bestimmtes will - #t

Fangen werdet ihr aber  auf jeden Fall irgendwas schönes! 

TL

saily


----------



## B&B Marlin (22. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

@ Holger 11: hast dir einen schönen Trip zusammengestellt, wünsche dir thight lines! Hoffe auf schöne Bilder!

@ Marlin1: wo soll es den bei dir hin gehen? Hast du Mauritius dieses Jahr ausgesetzt? Deine Fangberichte waren  immer sehr interessant zu lesen.
Grüße
B&B Marlin


----------



## Marlin1 (23. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Grüß dich Marlin,

ach übermorgen geht es wieder los, da lässt sich alles leicht ertragen. :vik:

Es gibt noch einige Urlaubsberichte an denen ich beteiligt war auf www.bluewaterfishing.eu .

Ich selbst habe von Mauritius, Oman und Ebro keine mehr geschrieben und werde auch keine mehr veröffentlichen.

Aber Danke für das Lob.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## holger11 (23. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hi Saily
Habe deine einwände was 1/4 charter oder so betrifft nun auch verstanden ,habe mir darüber am anfang nicht so viele gedanken gemacht#d . 
Wie du wahrscheinlich oben gelesen hast mache ich alle touren aufgrund der tipps von euch hier nur noch mit Halbcharter also nur eine fremde Person. 
Habe aber schon mit Walter Telefoniert und er hat mir gesagt es ist kein Problem meine touren mit einem weiteren Deutschen zu machen, da er zu 90% nur deutsche Kunden hat und ich so Früh Gebucht habe.
Ich denke mit einem Artgenossen werde ich schon gut Klarkommen:l . 

Zudem fliege ich ganz alleine nach Kenia da ist es vieleicht auch nicht schlecht ein bischen unterhaltung zu haben#c

Gruss Hoger


----------



## holger11 (23. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hi Rheinhold 

Danke für die Info,neidisch werden auf eine Reise die noch so lange hin ist wie die meine, finde ich ja fast schon frech. |gr: 

Vor allem wenn mann nur noch Stunden von einem Traumziel wie Mauritius entfernt ist .

Wünsche euch einen Perfekten Urlaub und ein Phantastisches Fangergebnis.

TL. Holger  #h


----------



## zandermouse (23. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Marlin,
> 
> ach übermorgen geht es wieder los, da lässt sich alles leicht ertragen. :vik:
> 
> ...


 
@Marlin1,

Hm, bei dem freundschaftlichen Ton, den Du gegenüber  
B&B Marlin anschlägst, hättest Du ihm doch seine Frage:  
"Wo soll es den bei dir hin gehen?" beantworten können. 
Finde ich unter Kollegen recht ungewöhnlich.

Warum Du keine Berichte mehr schreibst, begründest Du auch nicht. Der von Dir gesetzte Link, verlinkt keinen einzigen persöhnlichen Reisebericht von Dir.

Ich muss schon sagen, dass das mehr als enttäuschend für die Leserschaft hier ist.

Aber trotz alle dem, wünsche ich Dir eine schöne Reise, viele aufregende Drills und tolle Fänge. Komm auch ja heil zurück, sonst habe ich ja keinen echten Disputen mehr, in diesem Forum ! :q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## jvonzun (24. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*



> Genauso wenig falsch machst du mit den Booten hier:
> 
> http://www.fischen24.de/


 
bei dem würde ich aufpassen. Bin gerade vor Gericht gegen ihn, weil er mir bei einer Reise, die ich bei ihm buchte, wahrscheinlich vergass mitzuteilen, dass der Flug um 10 Stunden vorverlegt wurde und ich ihn somit verpasste. Nun will er sich als Reisevermittler herausreden...unglaublich!


----------



## B&B Marlin (24. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Marlin,
> 
> ach übermorgen geht es wieder los, da lässt sich alles leicht ertragen. :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Also das Buch und die Website von Stephan und Robert kenn ich mittlerweile auswendig. Dieses Jahr kamen aber keine neuen Reiseberichte mehr dazu, ich schätz mal dass sie ein neues Buch schreiben, da bin ich mal sehr gespannt.

Dass du keine Fangberichte mehr einstellen willst denke ich dass das mit einem anderen Forum zu tun hat. Schade

Gruß
Arnold


----------



## Marlin1 (24. September 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hallo Arnold,

lass dich überraschen !

Gestern sind Stephan und Robert nach Canso zum Fischen geflogen.

Morgen geht es für mich in die andere Richtung los.

Im November kommt wohl endlich das neue Big Game Buch von
Jürgen Öder.
Stephan und Robert schreiben auch schon eifrig an 'Bluewater Fishing 2' du siehst also die Aussichten sind gar nicht schlecht. #6

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## B&B Marlin (21. November 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

So, nun ist der Holger nicht mehr allein.*Ich fahre mit!!!*
Für mich ist Kenia auch neu, aber erste Big Game Erfahrungen habe ich schon gesammelt, jetzt fehlt nur noch der erste Schwerttragende Fisch.
Die Termine mussten allerdings etwas zusammengerafft werden weil ich nur 1 Woche Zeit habe. Danke Holger und Walter dass das alles so geklappt hat. Das heißt 4xTagestour und 1x Nachtfahrt, inklusive Teilnahme am MTWAPA-Cup, 17.01.10.
Ein paar Lures sind mit der Hilfe vom Roberto auch schon zusammengestellt. 
Ich glaube wir sind jetzt bestens vorbereitet und in der Theorie haben wir schon alles gefangen, fehlt nur noch der Praxisteil, also der Countdown läuft. Wer aber noch ein paar Tipps oder Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, immer her damit so wird die Zeit etwas verkürzt. Was mich jetzt noch interessiert wieviel TIPS gibt man der Crew unabhängig vom Tageserfolg? Zum einem will man ja die Preise nicht kaputt machen in dem man zu viel gibt und zum anderem nicht zu wenig geben und so als Schotte gelten. 
TL 
Arnold


----------



## Marlin1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Grüß dich Arnold,

die Marlinlures hättest du dir für diesen Trip schenken können.

Vor Kenya und Mtwapa werden nur sehr wenige blaue Marline gefangen, hauptsächlich fängst du Sailfisch und gestreiften Marlin, die aber beide fast gar nicht auf Lures reagieren.

Deine Tipps solltest du von deinem Fangerfolg abhänig machen, wenn du einen Billfisch fängst, solltest du die Crew schon glücklich machen. :vik:
Wenn der Walter dein Captain ist, gib ihm besser kein Trinkgeld sondern lade ihn und seine Frau zu einem schönen Essen ein.

Ansonsten ist auch bei Walter Brunn sehr viel Strip Bait mit Saillure und  naked Ballyhoo angesagt, das sind auch die erfolgreichsten Köder für den ganzen Zoo der sich vor Kenyas Riffen herumtreibt.

Viel Glück beim Mtwapa Cup !! 
Ihr könnt ja mal auf den Pokal schauen, welche Namen da eingraviert sind. :q

Grüßt mir bitte beim Mtwapa Cup den James Adcock sehr herzlich von mir.



Das ist ja toll, das ihr jetzt zusammen fahrt, da geht im Januar immer etwas mit Sailfisch und Marlin. Der Rest ist sowieso immer da. Für Broadbills wünsche ich euch viel Glück, hoffentlich sind die Nächte nicht zu rau zum Rausfahren.

Wenn sich vor Mauritius wieder ein Zyklon rumtreibt, werdet ihr auch vor Mtwapa euren Spass haben.|uhoh:

Wenn du noch Tipps brauchst, sende mir bitte eine PN.


Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## B&B Marlin (22. November 2009)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hallo Reinhold,
also das sind keine riesen ( Laschen ) Marlin-Lures, sondern von Iland die Saillures und Hoo-Laa-Hod in Kombi Ballyhoo/Fetzen + 1 Ilander der ziemlich weit hinten laufen soll „ lass dich überraschen sagte der Roberto“ bin mal gespannt!
1 Rakete von Marlin Lure habe ich noch von Mauritius, das Teil ist noch eine Jungfrau, hat noch keinen Fisch gesehen obwohl ich den 1 Woche durch den Indischen Ozean geschleppt hatte, den nehme ich mal trotzdem mit und wenn der wieder nichts fängt häng ich am letzten Tag den Holger an den Lure!!!!!!

Zu dem Eingravieren, wir werden schon aufpassen das die unsere Namen richtig schreiben!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Einen Zyklon, den brauch ich nicht mehr, den habe ich schon 2001 auf Mauritius kennen gelernt, das war der Super-GAU. 




Danke für dein Angebot, wir werden dich bei Zeiten noch mal belästigen.

TL 
Arnold


----------



## Sea-fischer (27. November 2012)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

jetzt würd's mich schon sehr interessieren, wie's euch gegangen ist; |kopfkrat
nach den bisherigen Postings glaubt man ja, in Kenia fängst bei jeder Ausfahrt nen Schwertträger:vik:; 
die Durststrecken mit teuren Ausfahrten ohne Fischkontakt, trotz toller Crew und bestem Material gibts in Kenia scheinbar nicht ---> jetzt fahr ich selbst hin und berichte dann wie's mit Walter gelaufen ist |bla:;
TIGHT LINES
Sea-Fisher


----------



## B&B Marlin (30. November 2012)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Hallo,
auch in Kenya springen einem die Fische nicht ins Boot,
denke immer daran es ist " BIG GAME " mal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die Anderen .
Du bist beim Walter aber in sehr guten Händen.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und schöne Grüße vom Arnold an Walter,Ingrid und der Crew. Hier kannst du dir etwas Apetit holen.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pk7hiRa39o

TL
Arnold


----------



## weatherby (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

Bin nächste Woche dort.

Bin ma neugierig, ob ich was gutes ans Band bekomme.
Nehm mein 50er Standup mit der Tiagra zusätzlich zu dem Charterzeugs mit.
Is genau das richtige für Sail....

TL

weatherby


----------



## B&B Marlin (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: kenia big game 2010 januar*

na dann mal viel Glück und TL.

PS: *Alles ist möglich*, 2010 hatten wir in 24 Std. 1 Stripped Marlin, 1 Barrakuda gefangen, Nachts 1 gr.Broadbill  abgerissen.
Als wir ankamen ist das gleiche Boot mit neuer Crew raus. 2 Chartergäste haben dann auf einer Halbtagestour 5 Stripped Marline landen können.
That`s Big Game

Arnold


----------

